# Travel Guitar: Martin LX Black or .....



## Markus11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, Im looking to buy a travel guitar. Im a new guitar player and have been learning on an old classic acoustic and lovin it but want a smaller guitar that wont be too hard to travel with, take camping, to the beach, overseas, ect. I found a Martin LX Black for $180, slightly used...read some reviews, sounds pretty good. What do you guys think? It has light strings on it and the guy recommended I put some medium strings on it. I like to play/listen to rock, classic rock, grunge...think its a pretty safe buy? Any recommendations? I couldnt find any other used ones so any other prices would be paid in full for new guitars. Thanks


----------



## dwardle (Apr 30, 2011)

i really like the Taylor GS mini for a really small travel guitar that still sounds amazing 

New they're about $400, so used they should be around the same price as that Martin.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard one of those Martin at L&M last weekend .. sounds loud.. $375..


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought the LX 1E version a few months ago at L&M. It has a Fishman p/u system in it with the tuner gizmo.

I ended up with the Martin, because of all the travel guitars I tried, it was the only one that could/would stay in tune. I tried the Taylor Baby, the Epiphone version, and another (can't remember--maybe a Simon and Patrick or Seagull). I liked the Martin best. With the electronics and gig bag, it was under $400 with tax.

Medium gauge strings are recommended. Your price for $180 sounds ok. Not much resale value I would think, so I'm sure you could get it for less.

good luck!


----------



## Markus11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Ya I also read that it stays in tune better compared to some of the other models. I would love to get a cheaper price but I m leaving for work on May 9th so I dont have much time to look around and wait for a better deal. I had another offer for a Martin LXM, used for 300 bucks! Im also getting the gig bag...Im going to look at it on Tuesday, good chance I'll grab it.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Always used my Art & Lutherie AMI as my travel guitar......


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up the Baby Taylor, tried the Martin and didn't like the sound as much as the Taylor. No issues with tuning on this one. I added a pickguard and arm rest for pizazz.

Chris


----------

